

Is there life on Ceres? - kartikkumar
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/there-life-ceres-dwarf-planet-spews-water-vapor-space-2D11970722

======
kartikkumar
Truly awesome and perfect timing, with the Dawn spacecraft set to be in the
right place at the right time to shed light on the mystery of where this water
vapour is coming from.

As much as asteroids are generally thought of as "dead bodies", it's
abundantly clear that Ceres along with numerous other "active" asteroids
demand our attention.

The Solar System is a truly fascinating place!

